# Here it is MD75



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

We got about 9", worked great, glad I got it, beats plowing on the quad freezing!


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

looks nice man!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks good. A friend of mine has a snowdogg and he loves it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking Tacoma and Snow Dogg. Good luck with it and keep us updated on how it works out for you.


----------

